# wie technik verfeinern



## siggi19 (20. November 2008)

hey leute

nachdem ich weiterhin ausführlich trainiert habe, bin cih wieder mal an einem punkt angekommen an dem ich nicht mehr weiter weiß und an dem ohne rat nichts mehr geht.

erstmal zu dem was ich kann.

ich habe es in den 5 monaten in den ich schon fahre fertig gebracht, sidehops auf die banks zu machen, räder versetzen bachwheelhops, relativ ruhig auf dem hinterrad stehen(übe da jeden tag weiter)
das balancieren habe ich nun auch shcon relativ gut drauf, kann shcon minuten lang ruhig stehen bleiben, aber übe dort auch weiter.
nun habe ich vor ein paar tagen den treter gelernt und bin grade dabei ihn zu verbessern, aber was ich einfach nicht hinbekomme ist wenn ich auf der bank stehe auf dem hinterrad stehen zu bleiben.

heißt das ich das bike irgendwie immer nach vorne fallen lasse udn irgendwie kann ich das nicht verhinden.

poste das hier, weil ich das alleine trainieren muss.

hoffe ihr könnt weiter helfen

gruß siggi


----------



## Trialstriker (20. November 2008)

meinst du wenn du einen treter auf die bank machst und das hinterrad auf der bank aufkommt, das dann dein vorderrad auch auf die bank "fällt".

dann würde ich sagen bei der landung noch etwas mehr nach hinten lehnen 
einfach den ars.. reusper den hintern mehr zum hinterrad oder mehr gegen die fahrtrichtung bewegen

(man is das schwer mal auf die schnelle zu beschreiben, weil meistens macht man es einfach und denkt nich drüber nach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (20. November 2008)

ich würde raten, das *vorderrad steiler* zu machen. das heißt: bischen anlauf nehmen, dann mit dem schlechten fuß das *vorderrad höher* anheben und dann mit dem guten fuß abspringen. das macht insgesamt eine ganze umdrehung.


----------



## ecols (20. November 2008)

dass man am anfang im treter zu flach landet ist ganz normal.. Versuche dich einfach weiter zu steigern (in der höhe) und dich auf das bewusste abspringen und schwung holen zu konzentrieren.. Mit der zeit gibt sich das.. ein gutes Training sind auch treter auf mauern/rails wo du dein vorderrad nicht ablegen kannst, es aber nicht wirklich gefährlich ist wenns doch fällt. Dann wirst du ziemlich schnell einen bewegungsablauf finden nach dem du auf dem hr stehen, oder wenigstens mit pedalkick weiter hopsen kannst.


----------



## tha_joe (20. November 2008)

Evtl. jetzt am Anfang nicht zu schnell auf das Hindernis zurollen, weil aller Vortrieb will auf dem Hindernis gestoppt sein. Ansonsten das was ecols gesagt hat, Hindernis wählen wo du nicht abstellen kannst, aber das nur so hoch ist, dass du beim Absteigen nicht Vorbau oder Oberrohr ins Gemächt kriegst. Viel Spaß beim Üben...Gruß Joe


----------



## 525Rainer (20. November 2008)

üb das ganze an einer europalette oder randstein, dann steiger dich auf zwei paletten. dann gewöhnst du dich an die rückenlage und die technik das hinterrad richtig auf die kante zu setzen. 
und dann auf drei. irgendwann bist du soweit dass du die bank schaffst.
falls nicht, mehr speed und rückenlage versuchen.


----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2008)

mir hat damals geholfen mit dem VR leicht die kante zu tuschieren. Kein tippen. wirklich nur ganz marginal ankratzen. 

Ansonsten kann ich dem anderen hier nur zu stimmen. Du musst da dein weg finden, beim treter machen alle was anderes. sind dann so kleine aber feine unterschiede,...

@ecols: Bringst jetzt ordnung in den saustall?


----------



## curry4king (20. November 2008)

bau dir eine art treppe 
also so das du dein VR schon anheben musst beim treter (sonst würdest du ja gegen kacheln)

so hab ich das quasi gelernt


----------



## erwinosius (20. November 2008)

also mir hilfts einfach beim antreten dann ganz bewusst das Rad ungewohnt steil hoch zu ziehen. Dann komm ich besser auf dem HR auf.
gruß
erwin


----------



## tha_joe (20. November 2008)

So, und jetzt such dir was aus, geh üben, und mörtel die Kiste hoch! ;-)


----------



## siggi19 (20. November 2008)

keine sorge das habe ich gemacht, und solangsam wird es defenetiv was.
aber ich muss noch weiter üben

danke erstma für die tips

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. November 2008)

Ich hab das damals an Treppen geübt, da lernt man schnell das VR genügend hoch zu ziehen...


----------



## siggi19 (1. Dezember 2008)

so bin heute auch mal an ein paar treppen gewesen, scheint so ganz gut zu funktionieren.

nur leider ist habe ich mir bei der letzten treppe nen snakebite zu gezogen das beste daran an beiden rädern gleichzeitig

waren die kanten wohl etwas zu scharf

gruß siggi


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Dezember 2008)

Oder der Luftdruck etwas zu gering.


----------



## Trialstriker (1. Dezember 2008)

> so bin heute auch mal an ein paar treppen gewesen, scheint so ganz gut zu funktionieren.
> 
> nur leider ist habe ich mir bei der letzten treppe nen snakebite zu gezogen das beste daran an beiden rädern gleichzeitig
> 
> ...


einfach mal mehr als 0,5 bar pro reifen fahren
nein spaß beiseite wieviel druck fährst du eigendlich und welche reifen


----------



## siggi19 (2. Dezember 2008)

also den luftdruck weiß ich nicht genau
aber ich kann die reifen so ca 1 cm eindrücken.

also den luftdruck habe ich shcon verändert.

ich fahre außerdem den creepy crawler

gruß siggi


----------



## Trialstriker (2. Dezember 2008)

den hatte ich vorher auch der hat öfters mal gern einen platten wenn man doof langet. gefahren bin ich den immer so mit nem druck von 1,2-1,4 bar je nach wetter
jetzt hab ich den try all sticky drauf der is zwar etwas schwerer aber bounced geiler. den fahr ich auch mit nem druck zwischen 1,0-1,1 bar das reicht dem total aus und bis jetzt nich einen plattfuß -gutes teil-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2008)

also selbst wenn du wenig luft im creepy crawler drin hast sollte der bei noormaler fahrweise schon halten.

Da musste schon ziemlich heftig und ungebremst eingeschlagen sein...


----------



## siggi19 (2. Dezember 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Da musste schon ziemlich heftig und ungebremst eingeschlagen sein...



ja das kann gut möglich sein, trainiere ja noch.
aber solange die felge und die bereifung nichts abbekommt ist mri das egal, schlauch kann man ja immer wieder flicken.


mal so was anderes, wollte dafür nich nen extra fred aufmachen.
habe mir einen brakebooster gekauft für hinten, damit sich der rahmen nicht so verbiegt.
wollt ma schnell wissen ob der druckpunkt dann besser ist als ohne, den jetzt habe ich eigentlich auch schon nen recht knackigen drinne.


gruß siggi


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du den hinterbrau leicht auseinander drücken kannst ist das doch ein weicher druckpunkt, ergo verbessert jedes teil, das das auseinanderdrücken des Hinterbaus erschwehrt, den druckpunkt.


So manchmal glaube ich echt es stimmt was die lehrer über die den trend der Kinder/jugendlichen sagen.


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2008)

Ganz genau, als wir noch jung waren hatte wir nichtmal Schuhe, und heute beklagen sich die Kackbratzen über Druckpunkte. Damals Nico, da war eben doch alles besser...


----------



## siggi19 (2. Dezember 2008)

nun erstens binich keine kackbratze, da verwechselst du mich.
das der brakebooster dazu dient den rahmen davonabzubringen sich zu biegen war mir ja klar, aber ich wusste nicht das der druckpunkt sich dadurch erhöht.

aber naja danke trotzdem

gruß siggi


----------



## Icke84 (2. Dezember 2008)

naja erhöhen wird sich der druckpunkt hoffentlich nicht, sondern nur verbessern


----------



## siggi19 (2. Dezember 2008)

ja meine ich ja.
habe ihn heute montiert fährt sich super das ding, nur leider fehlt mir nun das extrem laute gequitsche.

gruß siggi


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ganz genau, als wir noch jung waren hatte wir nichtmal Schuhe, und heute beklagen sich die Kackbratzen über Druckpunkte. Damals Nico, da war eben doch alles besser...


----------



## Jonny0r (6. Dezember 2008)

ich hab das ganze damals auch an bänken geübt, ich hab das vorderrad auch immer zu schnell fallen lassen und hab wie viele schon erwähnten einfach den arsch weiter nach hinten gemacht, das ganze dann stück für stück und irgendwan kam ich garnicht mehr an der kante der bank an sondern war ein paar cm mit dem vorderrad in der luft, wenns mal soweit ist.. dann hatte ich den bogen raus


----------

